# Favorite Bass Picture of 2011



## fishingredhawk

It's been a little slow here on the old bass forum, so let's get something going.

With the year coming to a close, post your favorite bass photo of 2011!

Here is mine:


----------



## JShort

Here's mine 








lol jk here is my favorite because it was my first big bass of the year, 21 in.


----------



## JOE B

This was my favorite photo, caught her on a chatterbait early in the year!


----------



## DaleM

One of my "little" smallmouths I caught this year. This one was 4.11 Lbs.


----------



## JignPig Guide

Here is my favorite pic. And my biggest two of the year on the same day.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

A little guy I caught in June in a big and muddy creek to the Black River. One of my first smallmouths.








My first ever smallmouth in the same place in early June. Caught both of these fish on the same 1/8 oz white spinner. Good start to the year.


----------



## fishingredhawk

Good pics guys, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Tokugawa




----------



## Cull'in

Took this pic with me holding the fish and using a cheapo cell phone. Thought it turned out like something from a magazine! Big fish too!


----------



## JignPig Guide

Cull'in said:


> Thought it turned out like something from a magazine!


I agree. Real cool pic Cull'in. I like that one.


----------



## mo65

Here's mine...she weighed 6lbs. 8ozs. and fell for a watermelon/red flake 6" Yum Dinger rigged wacky style.


----------



## giniman11

This is my favorite, my first 5lb+. unfortunately I was in my kayak alone and couldn't get myself in with it but probably looks better without me anyway!











Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Buzzin

http:// . My favorite this year took me a while to learn the jignpig/swiming jig but i feel it was time well spent  You guys landed some hawgs this year and always inspire me to fish more. This went 4.4


----------



## sisezz73

Great day out with my boy Gavin.


----------



## Fish G3

All the pics are looking good guys. Here's mine was a spring fish. First of two six pounders of the year.


----------



## chopper

If I get this pic to work, it will be my first pic posted. Anyway this bass was caught on a zebco 33. He is now hooked on fishing.


----------



## FISHIN216

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## markfish

will there not the biggest i got cause my meat head brother in law dident hold the button long enought on camera so all my pics of big smallies dident get taken,markfish


----------



## buckzye11

No hawgs for me this year, many like this one. That fish put on a display jumping 3 times, caught him on a 1/16oz mimic minnow on UL while targeting Crappie.


----------



## Bassnpro1

This one went 5 lbs 1 oz. Paint Creek Lake. I won the tournament fishing with my wife that day.









This one I'm fond of because I caught it the last day of 2011 on Caesar Creek.


----------



## JSykes3

Here's a few.
1st is my personal best, which was my second fish of the year.
2nd is my nephews first bass.
3rd was my last fish of the year, first on a jig.


----------



## fishingredhawk

Bunch of great pics. Mo65, that thing is a SLAUNCH!!!


----------



## Duncan Bay

My 6-0 from Kentucky Lake and my 3yr old son proudly displaying his catch (need to work on his bass photo handling skills).


----------



## Fishing Flyer

Nice bass everyone! Here are my two personal best, caught in April at AEP within 15 minutes of each other. They went 23.5" and 22.5".


----------



## Nitro99

Portage Lakes








Lake Milton


----------



## Masterbasser88

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishingredhawk

Wow, great pics! You guys have been holding out.

Fishing Flyer, two over 22 inches in a day...unreal!!!

Nitro 99, great looking fish. I've never fished Milton or Portage..looks like I'm missing out.


----------



## Big Joshy

man! can't hang with these largies. For me this was the year of the crappie. Bass fishing was my first love so Im getting the itch to target them again this coming spring at Rocky Fork since I kept getting them on accident last spring. 
Heres my best smallie from paint creek last year. 3.5 lbs


----------



## Flippin 416

Great looking fish for sure....Ohio has some great fisheries!!
Here is one from March 19th 2011....another Portage Lakes bass....it was 5lbs on the nose.


----------



## wtrprfr1

My favorite because it shows two of my favorite things. My Grandson and a big bass.


----------



## Luns

Got this one in Sept right after my grandma passed.


----------



## V-MAX200

Got this one at Moggie.


Got this one in New York.


Got these two in New York


Sorry about the small pictures. I don't know how to re-size them.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Great looking pictures gents!!
I surely didnt catch enough bass worth a photo this year  slacker!

4+ LM and a fat LSC Bronzeback


----------



## jonzun




----------



## j93bird

6lb caught out back of my house, PB early spring.


----------



## All Eyes

My nephew Dan


----------



## JOE B

Fishingredhawk started this post. I just got it. Go back and look at his pic (the first one) and then look at jignpig aound 5th or 6th. They were together and "shared" fish for a photo. No really Jeff and Mike those are monsters and 2 in 1 day. That had 2 feel great! Good fishing to all for 2012


----------



## JignPig Guide

JOE B said:


> Fishingredhawk started this post. I just got it. Go back and look at his pic (the first one) and then look at jignpig aound 5th or 6th. Jeff and Mike those are monsters and 2 in 1 day. That had 2 feel great! Good fishing to all for 2012


Thanks JOE B! 

It looks like there are a bunch of folks on Ohio Game Fishing that can catch quality bass. Keep 'em coming folks!


----------



## Cull'in

Here's one my buddy sent me. Never seen a gut like this on an Ohio fish! Was only 20" long but weighed 6 1/2lbs. Caught Dec.1st at Portage Lakes.


----------



## Cull'in

Two more of my very favorites...sons Travis and Cole!


----------



## mpd5094

Cull'in said:


> Here's one my buddy sent me. Never seen a gut like this on an Ohio fish! Was only 20" long but weighed 6 1/2lbs. Caught Dec.1st at Portage Lakes.


Holy cow! I've never seen any like that! Nice fish!


----------



## JignPig Guide

Cull'in said:


> Here's one my buddy sent me. Never seen a gut like this on an Ohio fish! Was only 20" long but weighed 6 1/2lbs. Caught Dec.1st at Portage Lakes.


Cull'in, we need to talk. This bass is ridiculous! Wherever this bass was caught has the habitat and the environment to produce real serious giants. 

Whenever an angler catches a bass this fat on a body of water, they need to hit it real hard for quite-some-time so they can truly find out what the lake will produce. There aren't many lakes in Ohio that will kick out fish like this one.

I can't stop slobbering at the screen!!! Don't teas me like this again! LOL


----------



## Tokugawa

Cull'in said:


> Here's one my buddy sent me. Never seen a gut like this on an Ohio fish! Was only 20" long but weighed 6 1/2lbs. Caught Dec.1st at Portage Lakes.


WHOA! That is a gut!


----------



## fishingredhawk

LOL!!! That is ridiculous!!!


----------



## buckzye11

JignPig Guide said:


> Cull'in, we need to talk. This bass is ridiculous! Wherever this bass was caught has the habitat and the environment to produce real serious giants.
> 
> Whenever an angler catches a bass this fat on a body of water, they need to hit it real hard for quite-some-time so they can truly find out what the lake will produce. There aren't many lakes in Ohio that will kick out fish like this one.
> 
> I can't stop slobbering at the screen!!! Don't teas me like this again! LOL


A few huge Portage Lakes bass in this thread.... as far as being hit hard, i'd have to guess PL's are one of the heaviest presurred in Ohio. I'm sure the guy who caught it will be trying to find his twin out there! Talk about a tease, that fish has been living 1/2 mile away from me this whole time!


----------



## V-MAX200

JignPig Guide said:


> Cull'in, we need to talk. This bass is ridiculous! Wherever this bass was caught has the habitat and the environment to produce real serious giants.
> 
> Whenever an angler catches a bass this fat on a body of water, they need to hit it real hard for quite-some-time so they can truly find out what the lake will produce. There aren't many lakes in Ohio that will kick out fish like this one.
> 
> I can't stop slobbering at the screen!!! Don't teas me like this again! LOL


I fished portage and mogie a lot last year because i moved closer to these lakes. I can tell you that there are some huge, and i mean HUGE bass in these lakes up north! I saw some spawning at portage last spring that would make you think you were in florida.:B


----------



## Nitro99

Cull'in said:


> Here's one my buddy sent me. Never seen a gut like this on an Ohio fish! Was only 20" long but weighed 6 1/2lbs. Caught Dec.1st at Portage Lakes.


Cull'in i really wonder whats in that gut...lots of bait..or senko's..lol. Read some articles of bass eating plastic in bassmasters and im wondering if that could be the case?


----------



## Delawarebass




----------



## markfish

tell him to give me my ancor back,dag fish ate it,what a hog


----------



## skycruiser

great pics guys!

this is a pic of my buddy's 26" 12.1lb LM caught in Florida at Disney in Feb 2011 (piss off about the weight, it was verified at the resort)








here's another of him letting me hold it









here's a FO my buddy caught in Nov in Columbus. Didn't have a scale, but figure it went 5 to 6









here's 1 of 80 i caught this size at lake toho in december. most went in the 3-6 range, which is small for toho but huge for ohio boys!


----------



## Jimmyc812003

Caught this 7.98 at Hoover this Fall


----------



## Tokugawa

skycruiser said:


> great pics guys!
> 
> this is a pic of my buddy's 26" 12.1lb LM caught in Florida at Disney in Feb 2011 ( @#!*% off about the weight, it was verified at the resort)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's another of him letting me hold it


That's a legit pig there!! Oink oink!!!!!!!


----------



## JSykes3

My PB was also from Portage Lakes.


----------



## SMBHooker

17" River Smallmouth 


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## thephildo0916

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Thesilverback

The Silverback


----------



## OZZIEOHIO

My Fav from last year caught in March in southern Ohio. Click on the pic.


----------



## lordofthepunks

Cull'in said:


> Here's one my buddy sent me. Never seen a gut like this on an Ohio fish! Was only 20" long but weighed 6 1/2lbs. Caught Dec.1st at Portage Lakes.


insanity! didnt know bass ate softballs, gonna have to see if i can figure a way to rig up softballs.
straight up beast. that fish definately beat anorexia

this picture is a GREAT example of what a fish is SUPPOSED to look like when you claim a 20 to 22 inch fish weighs 6 to 8 lbs.


----------



## fallen513

__________________________


----------



## nanoshell

...caught by my son Emerson


----------

